# ADCOM GFA-5500 parts? service center in SOCAL?



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i have a gfa5500, and the button broke off and the fuse holder cracked (the plastic that holds and lock it) anyone here knows where I can get some parts for it? or anyone knows who can service it? preferably local, this thing is heavy....SOCAL/san diego/Los angeles/ Temecula...

anyone here from socal that would like to help?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

armed said:


> i have a gfa5500, and the button broke off and the fuse holder cracked (the plastic that holds and lock it) anyone here knows where I can get some parts for it? or anyone knows who can service it? preferably local, this thing is heavy....SOCAL/san diego/Los angeles/ Temecula...
> 
> anyone here from socal that would like to help?


 exact fit fuse holder available on digikey, I just replaced one last year.
I don`t know anyone in SOCAL to service it but I can even though shipping will be a lot.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

please, do you mind posting the actual link of the fuse holder, i cant seem to find it


----------

